# Stockton, CA - Looking for players/DM



## petes97 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm trying to get a D&D 3.5 group going in Stockton.  Every 3 weeks or so on a Friday, Sat or Sunday.  I have a large dining room and wifi access and at least 1 person already interested.  I'd like to get 5-6 people total.

I would prefer professional and non-smokers.

I'm in 95206 zip


----------



## petes97 (Oct 15, 2005)

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/stockton_dnd/


----------

